# Logan (Broadhead Garret) shaper finally up and running



## Levi (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I finally got my Logan (Broadhead Garret badged) 8" shaper up and running.  It turned out to be a little heavier than I expected, and had to break it down a bit to move it into my basement. Anyway I finished re-assembling it last week, and made a few test cuts with it. and uploaded a video to youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t_y3BSxYgg


Also I put back together a Rhodes 7" shaper I took off a guys hands a few months after I got the Logan. 
It's clearly a much older machine, originally intended to run off a line shaft. anyway with a motor and wrinkly dink gear reducer I got it running yesterday, and took a few cuts. Even though the Logan is much newer, and better featured with the variable speed drive, I actually feel like the Rhodes is a more substantial machine.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LuHKFaGKdE

I don't think I can keep both machines, (the Rhodes is taking up space in the garage that I might need for some machine I don't even know I need yet) and I'm being very careful not to fill my basement with anything I'm not actually going to use.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been watching for a lathe and spotted a Rhodes 7" shaper on Craigs list that I'm going to look at tomorrow.
Can't really justify buying it but may not have another chance.
Glad you found the Rhodes to be a  better machine.
It was good to see the shapers running. 
Thanks for putting up the vids.


----------



## Levi (Apr 27, 2014)

I looked at the posting for the one I assume you're going to look at,  I'd say it's very close to mine, same vise, which I assume means it's original.  There is one thing that I see missing, and it's the chip pan that goes between the base, and shaper. The person who attached the current motor setup probably eliminated it because it was in the way.  Still it's something you should know. 
I think that for $400 you could have some fun with it.
At www.lathes.co.uk  you'll see that there is a vertical slotting attachment.  It would be awesome If a person could find it. 
But I suppose the odds are pretty slim that one could ever be found.


----------



## Levi (Apr 27, 2014)

One more thing, I noticed you're in Naturita CO.  I lived there one winter when I was about 3 years old.  Of course I don't remember much about it, but My parents talked about it a lot. My dad worked various heavy construction jobs, including preliminary work for the Gunnison river dam project with the Bureau of Reclamation. It's beautiful country out there. I'd love to move to the Grand Junction/ Montrose area when I retire.


----------

